# [A] Alleria - Ich suche/gründe eine Gilde



## Raysa (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

Nach längerer Pause (von fast 7 Monate) suche ich eine *gemütliche Feierabendgilde* für meine Charakter auf Alleria, die Spaß am Spiel hat, Hilfsbereitsschaft schätzt,und  gegen TS keine Phobie hat.

 

Zu meiner Person: ich bin ü38 und zuhause tätig. Ich habe mit WoW Classic angefangen, Wow zu spielen, und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in Pandaria und WoD eigentlich alles mitgemacht. Bis Dez 2014 habe ich aktiv geraidet - dass für die neue Gilde keine Pflicht mehr sein muss. Wichtig ist mir ein harmonisches Zusammenspielen, Hilfsbereitsschaft und Spaß, und auch kein geflame über schlechte Spieler !!!

 

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass es sehr schwer ist, eine eigene Gilde zu gründen, und diese dann aktiv zu führen - Aber es gibt für alles *ein erstes Mai und so starte ich hier und jetzt einen Aufruf an alle WoW Spieler da draussen, die gerne eine neue gemütliche Feierabend - Gilde suchen*: Aus diesem Grund habe ich in Battle.Net Forum einen Beitrag verfasst, für die Gründung einer Gilde, siehe hier

 

 

 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf hoffentlich zahlreiche Antworten, und wir werden uns sicher im Spiel sehen, oder im ts hören.

 

mfg

 

Tobi


----------



## Ginahh (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Tobi,
 
wir La vita é Bella auf Rexxar suchen immer mal wieder "Nachwuchs". Vielleicht magst Du ja auch einer Gilde beitreten? 
 
Lies das hier doch mal:http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich-familiaere-u25-gilde/?hl=+la%20+vita  und falls es Dir zusagt stell Dich doch kurz auf unserer Homepage vor. (www.meinegil.de)
 
Würden uns freuen von Dir zu hören


----------



## assgar (18. Juni 2015)

Hi Tobi,

du hast für dein Vorhaben den denkbar schlechtesten Zeitpunkt gewählt (bevorstehendes Sommerloch ect.),scoll mal hier im Forum runter da sind schon einige die es versucht haben.Spar dir lieber die Mühe und trete der "Levita" bei,war bei denen auch damals als ich noch WOW gespielt hatte und kann nur positives berichten allerdings war das 2010 ,aber an deren Gildenphilosophie hat sich nichts geändert und demnach sollten dort immer noch sehr viele nette Leute zu finden sein.

 

Solltest du deine Gilde doch versuchen hochzuziehen,dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück dabei.

 

Gruß

Assgar


----------

